# Another Pecan HF



## Dennis Ford (Sep 4, 2012)

This is 11-1/2" diameter X 7" tall, the walls are pretty thin except around the opening so it is light weight. I wanted to try out the Colwood detailer that I won at SWAT and decided on this necklace design. It is setting on a piece of black plastic in these photos. Comments and critiques welcome.


----------



## DKMD (Sep 4, 2012)

That's cool, Dennis! I love the form, and the detail you added is really nice.


----------



## txpaulie (Sep 5, 2012)

Top notch!

p


----------



## Vern Tator (Sep 5, 2012)

Nice looking shape.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Sep 6, 2012)

Nice looking piece Dennis! I like the detail you added. Thats a great looking piece of Pecan too.
Scott


----------

